# Palm Springs Area Week 52 only



## SunandFun83 (Nov 18, 2013)

Looking for a one bedroom master unit in Greater Palm Springs area for New Years.  Prefer the Marriotts and Westins.

A large studio might work if the Westin has a deluxe studio like they do at Kierland.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Vacation moved to President's Week*

thanks.  We have changed our plans and will post the rental wanted for President's week in the normal classified section


----------

